# smartd: Offline uncorrectable sectors!

## richard.scott

I've just installed and started smartmontools i.e. /etc/init.d/smartd and I get this in my logs:

```
Jun  9 00:57:39 [smartd] smartd version 5.38 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen_

Jun  9 00:57:39 [smartd] Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/__

Jun  9 00:57:39 [smartd] Opened configuration file /etc/smartd.conf_

Jun  9 00:57:39 [smartd] Drive: DEVICESCAN, implied '-a' Directive on line 23 of file /etc/smartd.conf_

Jun  9 00:57:39 [smartd] Configuration file /etc/smartd.conf was parsed, found DEVICESCAN, scanning devices_

Jun  9 00:57:39 [smartd] Device: /dev/hdc, opened_

Jun  9 00:57:39 [smartd] Device: /dev/hdc, packet devices [this device CD/DVD] not SMART capable_

Jun  9 00:57:39 [smartd] Device: /dev/sda, opened_

Jun  9 00:57:39 [smartd] Device /dev/sda: using '-d sat' for ATA disk behind SAT layer._

Jun  9 00:57:39 [smartd] Device: /dev/sda, opened_

Jun  9 00:57:39 [smartd] Device: /dev/sda, found in smartd database._

Jun  9 00:57:40 [smartd] Device: /dev/sda, is SMART capable. Adding to "monitor" list._

Jun  9 00:57:40 [smartd] Device: /dev/sdb, opened_

Jun  9 00:57:40 [smartd] Device /dev/sdb: using '-d sat' for ATA disk behind SAT layer._

Jun  9 00:57:40 [smartd] Device: /dev/sdb, opened_

Jun  9 00:57:40 [smartd] Device: /dev/sdb, found in smartd database._

Jun  9 00:57:40 [smartd] Device: /dev/sdb, is SMART capable. Adding to "monitor" list._

Jun  9 00:57:40 [smartd] Device: /dev/sdc, opened_

Jun  9 00:57:40 [smartd] Device: /dev/sdc, Bad IEC (SMART) mode page, err=5, skip device_

Jun  9 00:57:40 [smartd] Monitoring 0 ATA and 2 SCSI devices_

Jun  9 00:57:40 [smartd] Device: /dev/sda, 1 Currently unreadable (pending) sectors_

Jun  9 00:57:40 [smartd] Device: /dev/sda, 1 Offline uncorrectable sectors_

Jun  9 00:57:41 [smartd] smartd has fork()ed into background mode. New PID=22338._

Jun  9 00:57:41 [smartd] file /var/run/smartd.pid written containing PID 22338_
```

Should I be worried?

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Check all smart values with...

```
smartctl -a -dsat /dev/sda
```

If you find "FAILING_NOW" then you'd worry   :Wink: 

----------

## DirtyHairy

However, pending / uncorrectable sectors are a bad sign, even if the test doesn't conclude "FAILING_NOW". I would get myself prepared for a failure in the near future...

----------

